# boga grip



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

I am looking to buy some. are they worth the money.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Really can't help as I've never used/had one, but they must as many people have and use them.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a short Boga grip and it is great for big Redfish (and I am sure for other fish), but I don't use it for Kings because they are hard to get with the short Boga. I also have a long Rapala brand grip. I wore the first one out on my 1st day using it to land big Reds because they twist and spin when you get them hooked up. The Rapala doesn;t spin like the Boga does, so the so the big fish warped the gripping jaws on the Rapala gripper. BPS replaced the Rapala when I returned it and complained.

Buckyt


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

for a 'fish grabber', there are far cheaper tools. many of the cheaper knockoffs even have a scale.

but, a true boga grip has a scale that is certifiable with the IGFA. that may not be that important to the every day user--except when you consider the quality that is built into one to maintain that status. a bogagrip should easily last you a lifetime. 

i bought the 15 lb the first year they were mass producted. that was like 1995? so its been certified by the IGFA every year for 13 years. pretty good quality if you ask me. i also have the 60lb version never certified it, but we used it for the SKA. even on a rocking boat, it was deadnutz on. 

btw, i cant stand to see bogagrips with those stupid crab bouys tied to them. for pete's sake, if you just attach the lanyard around your wrist--and MAKE yourself do it every time you use the thing, you will never lose one. 13 years and running! and for the large one we used for the SKA, i attached a stainless 'S' hook on the lanyard and could hang it from the t-top to weigh a kingfish. that way short lil me didnt have to try to weigh a fish by actually holding it--no bouncing either. 

in short, for a simple 'fish grabber', you could spend less and do just as well and it would most likely last a long time. but for actual accurate weights, and a lifetime product, there is no close substitute for a bogagrip.

fyi, made in eastaboga alabama, by the way. not in bogata, columbia!

cheers.

drew


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

im buying one when taxes come out!


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I got a plastic grip, it is sturdy enough for a bull red, floats and only $15.

http://www.nortonbrassrattler.com/Product_Fish_Grip.htm


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Its a very useful tool , Just remember as already posted to put the lanyard around wrist or you will not have it long. I was careless recently with a big snapper and he swam off with mine.:banghead:banghead:banghead. Might should wait till the outcast sale , Im sure they will have the real boga brand grip.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Great tool, makes hook removal alot easier, I don't even carry a dip net anymore! Got mine from Bass-Pro last year on sale vfor about 21 bucks.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

The boga grip costs about $120., kind of steep. Instead, I got the Berkley lip grip which costs about $50. with a digital scale and for me it works fine. Cabela's has reviews of it and they're very good. It makes hook removal very easy and you don't even have to get the fish on the boat. It's also handy for telling the exact weight on all those endangered red snapper you have to release.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a boga and love it, its a very useful tool. I've had mine for about a year now, and it still looks and works like brand new. Now for the berkley knock off I had before, that was a POS. Would you buy a knock-off reel?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I very rarely go fishing anymore without my boga. It is great for most fish and if I'm fishing a tournament, I can cull fish quickly and know that the weights I'm reading are accurate. Well worth the money if you're a serious fisherman.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have one of the small Berkley knock offs.........I'm not very happy with it........the fish slip out of it like there is no tomorrow..........and I'm talking a 6lb snapper. Maybe the bigger one does better but I would probably spend the extra money and buy the real deal next time.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I have bad a Boca Grip for about 10 years, I think I've caught a whole lot of fish since then! It still looks nearly new, everything works the same as the day I got it, and the scale seems reasonably accurate!

Good Luck!


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the Lipper and like it better than the Boga Grip. It is certifiable by the IGFA and competitively priced.


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

The Boga is obviously much nicer but if you just want a cheap fish grabber the Berkeley one works pretty well. Holds on to 40+ inch redfish easy, and has a tape measurer built in...which can come in handy at times.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We will have them on sale starting the 26th.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

My experience with the boga grip has been great. I would recommend it over the knock offs. As far as the "buoy" to keep it afloat- I hate the look of it,but I have on now because I often have guests on the boat and they are not always as careful as I am to put the strap around their arm. 

Buy it, enjoy it. You will ahve it for a lifetime if you don't lose it.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

> *outcast (2/10/2009)*We will have them on sale starting the 26th.


Good deal...looks like I need to wait till the 26th for that new one:letsdrink


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

I have used both the Boca and the Berkley. The Berkley either slipped or tore the fish's mouth. The Boca is an investment in being able to release a fish quickly without a lot of handling - well worth the cost.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Bass pro has a knock off version with a scale in the $25 range that has worked well for me. The scale works great on fish over 3lbs.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a Boga and love it. Cant beat the quality and you get what you pay for! I use afloat on mine because I fish out of a yak as well as my Nautic Star 2200. If you happen to roll over in a yak it helps minimize the collateral damage, and its easier to leave it on. Lets not be so CRITCAL!!!!!:moon


----------

